# WhatApp bloqué sur N° de Tél.



## dalleinse (28 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
En installant whatsApp sur mon iPhone 3GS version 6.1.6, j’ai fait une erreur en entrant mon N° de téléphone.
Si je veux accéder à WhatsApps, il me demande de confirmer mon N° de téléphone. Or je ne me souviens plus du tout ou j’ai fait l’erreur en saisissant mon N°.

Et lorsque je saisis mon N° il m’affiche :

" Impossible de vous enregistrer avec ce N° .Vous ne pouvez que vous enregistrer avec le N° qui a été utilisé avec whatsapp sur ce Tél."

Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement


----------



## les_innommables66 (28 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je suggère de supprimer l'app Whatsapp de ton téléphone ; ça devrait supprimer les données associées.

Puis réinstaller et saisir le bon numéro,

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## dalleinse (29 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour les_innomables66,
merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de me lire et répondre.
Comme suggéré, j'ai supprimé et réinstallé WhatsApp. 
Lorsque l'application me demande de saisir mon N° de téléphone, j'ai le même message d'erreur :
" *Impossible de vous enregistrer avec ce N° .Vous ne pouvez que vous enregistrer avec le N° qui a été utilisé avec WhatsApp sur ce téléphone*."
Cordialement


----------



## les_innommables66 (29 Septembre 2016)

Alors, écrire à l'assistance ? support@whatsapp.com


----------



## dalleinse (1 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour les_innommables,
je viens de leur envoyer un mail, j’espère qu'il vont me répondre
Merci pour le lien
Cordialement


----------



## Joe_McFray (6 Octobre 2016)

Euh, à tout hasard, le numéro de téléphone que vous tentez d'enregistrer est-il bien le même que celui de la carte SIM ?


----------



## dalleinse (7 Octobre 2016)

Joe_McFray a dit:


> Euh, à tout hasard, le numéro de téléphone que vous tentez d'enregistrer est-il bien le même que celui de la carte SIM ?



Bonsoir Joe_McFray,
oui le N° est le mème que celui de ma carte sim
Cordialement


----------



## noumastral (19 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème que toi, as tu trouve une solution??
Merci


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2018)

@noumastral
Depuis 2 ans, je pense que oui, mais comment, vu que personne n'est revenu dans ce message ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @noumastral
> Depuis 2 ans, je pense que oui, mais comment, vu que personne n'est revenu dans ce message.


Ah ouais deux ans quand mème


----------



## Mouri (29 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> @noumastral
> Depuis 2 ans, je pense que oui, mais comment, vu que personne n'est revenu dans ce message ?


Bonjour vous avez la solution? Comment faire j ai le même problème besoin d aide
Merci


----------



## Mouri (29 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour

 as tu trouvé une solution à ton problème ?


----------

